# Serious composition for Electric Guitar



## JohnTozer

I have recently started developing a "serious" approach to composing for Plectrum/Electric guitar. This includes explorations and defining techniques for plectrum with fingers. As an offering I am including a sound except of a piece (out of five) which I have written for Electric guitar and small orchestra. This piece interprets my impressions and abstracts of Ballarat a town in central Victoria. This particular piece is from the experience of walking the streets of the central district.
View attachment Ballarattwo-_S.mp3


----------



## JohnTozer

*electric string trio example*

I thought I would add an MP3 from my "Modal Moments" a suite for electric string trio - Violin Guitar & Bass. The suite has seven 'moments' each in a different key and mode. This one is Aeolian mode of C in 12/8 -titled "Romantic melencholy".
In the stream starter I attached a low quality MP3 this is much better quality.
I welcome feedback.
View attachment Moments_Suite_-_Aeolian (2).mp3


----------



## Aurelian

There is a piece (an electric guitar concerto, I think) by the modern composer Doherty.


----------

